# Meet River



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

The newest addition to the Hobbsy family.

Pictures sent from the breeder.

Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations mr and mrs Hobbsy and Brook! Swimming already! (I was wondering how you knew the regulations for shipping a pup from Hungary to the UK!)


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

River sleeping/relaxing in her own bed this morning!!!

Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Well who's the dark horse???? Congratulations he is very handsome. What does Brook think of him?

I would love to know why you decided to go to Hungary to get a new pup? Very exciting


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations!! What a cutie pie! So gorgeous! :-* What breeder did you get the puppy from? Tell us more!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hot M, We didn't intentionally set out to get a pup from Hungary, we wanted a new addition, we didn't mind a slightly older pup, we realised we were really fussy about what we wanted and didn't want.

And came across the Breeder web site, which was translated in to English by themselves, with a few older dogs available, it just so happens she was supposed to go to Ireland, and they had just pulled out. (Luckily for us).

Did some research in to shipping and pet passports to look at time scales and costs, and found it was a realistic option.

Suliko, she's from Vadaszafai Kennels in Hungary, where is yours from?

River arrived with us on Tuesday 12.30am, a shipping company from Hungary drove her over, I went out to meet the van, and the driver jumped out and picked her up from the front of the cab and placed her on road, they said she had been really good passenger, and I think she had got quite attached to them too.

We went for a short walk in the dark to the local park, for Brook to get adjusted to her being with us. River leaped all the way there.

We returned to the house to try and get them settled for the night, and she took her new blanket out of my hands when I was unwrapping it and immediately proceeded to claim Brooks bed.

River howled a little on the first night, but she seems much more settled now, she's catching on to English quickly.

River is not bothered by Brook at all, Brook is very weary of River though, he's sniffed nose to nose with her today rather than completely avoiding her. He lets her sleep in his bed, steal his soft toys, but he wants the chew toys!!

Her kennel name is Kapos, which I believe means Much In Demand.

Her colouring is very light a blonde!!, French roll yellow.

Rivers a lovely confident gentle puppy      

We will keep you posted over the next couple of days.

Mr & Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Love! Love! Love! I don't know how much longer I'm going to be able to hold off from getting another V puppy. ;D Okay, realistically, it's going to be a while, but I love seeing new puppies on the forum. Congrats on the new addition and I love the names, River and Brook.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Love the pics of them together! Awesome Hobbsy, enjoy it!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

She is lovely Mr & Mrs H - I am quite envious  

Brook's behaviour reminds me of how my Dane behaves towards the V pup who is at this moment on the Dane's bed, and poor old Fergus is on a rug, bless him. It is so funny to see the older dog interested in the soft toys again. They often have tugs of war with the toys.

Tell Brook, Fergus says to watch out for those sharp little teeth biting his ears and legs!!!

What a wonderful addition to your family - enjoy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats to all three of you on your new addition.....even though Brook is still a little unsure of his new girlfriend!!!  River is simply beautiful...........You guys were so lucky with the Irish fall over to get her......... Can't wait to see her 

I loved how she had already worked over the delivery company staff and was in the front seat with the driver when dropped off. Sounds like she is going to have you lot trained quick smart


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thankyou ALL.......

Our friends, for your kind comments regarding our new 'Addition'

    


Hobbsy


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats on your new girl. X


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool, gorgeous, and a lovely name too. My next dog is gonna be called Mint, (not that I'm planning Rubes demise!!!), but the river I fish is called "Mint"


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Congratulations - she is beautiful and looks like she fit right in in no time!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

* hobbsy1010*, I am so happy for you! I looked at the breeder's website, and the dogs look great! I got Pacsirta from Aranyvadász Kennel. Their website is currently under construction though. 

When I first brought Pacsirta home, Sophie wasn't extremely happy either. Pacsirta could care less though. She was in heaven and giving endless kisses to everyone! Sophie seemed not to understand why is this little thing not going away. It was fun to play, but she wanted us all just to her. However, now they are such good friends. They are always together. Pacsirta has rubbed off some of that calm energy on Sophie, it seems like. Sophie is more calm and has become a kisser, too. I am soooo happy I decided to get another Vizsla. More work? Yes. More expenses? Yes. But the rewarding feeling when I see them both running through the woods, smelling out birds and rabbits...I just walk with this big smile on my face like a fool. Can't help it though!  

Keep us posted about River and Brook's adventures!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

So come on you Hobbsy's, get some more pics up will ya!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/CQuEyh6Nwnc

http://youtu.be/tFDaHJ4IkWo

http://youtu.be/Z36dXY2vSwo

There you go Jan, some little videos from this morning.  

Brook & River in the Canal!!! ??? :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I can see that Brook is still a little insular with little River............. It's my frisbee and you can't have it River!!!!   

She is gorgeous guys..... well did!!!  

P.S. See the hunting rig thread for the "Jan" explanation............


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Some more puppy pictures.

River meeting the ducks, Oliver & Nancy. Lots more work on OFF, Down,Leave and Stay needed!!

Every day is getting better, Brook now sniffs River, lets her pass him, or walk over the top of him.

Will check back for her.

And let her play with the frisbee or ball, sometimes.

She tried to pinch his food this morning, and her did growl, and tried to eat her breakfast instead, until I swapped them back around to the correct bowls.

Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## Thrashers (May 24, 2012)

Loving the pics of the dogs together!


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

I love his name it's super cute! Lovely pics...I hope you he continues to settle well. Enjoy!! ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

River has been with us for just over a month now.

I'm very happy/proud to report that on this morning's walk,
after being very busy sniffing and flushing through long grass she came trotting up alongside us with this in her mouth.......

Don't know if she caught it or something else had allready go at it but she proudly brought it back and presented it to us,to our shock 

Didn't feel cold or wasn't yet stiff, so I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt!!!! 

I'm a happy chappie with our little 5 month old girl  


Hobbsy


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

congratulations both.....roxy is looking forward to meeting her ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just gotta love that instinct!!! No training, no preparation. Just knows it's what she has to do. Probably doesn't know why yet........ best you show her!!! go get some birds you Hobbsy's!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - great pics - cute yet so EVIL ! LOL


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats. Would love to add another V. Great that you brought over an import.


----------

